# National HIV Testing Day-please go!



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 27, 2007)

It's.... 

*National HIV Testing Day*​ 
 in the US and I am encouraging EVERYONE to go.....this disease is taking over sooooo many of us, particularly Black women, but it is my goal to get everyone to go. 

Most cities have free testing centers today and some don't close until late (so you can go after work/class) so find a place in your city.

Tell everyooooone you know!!

Peace and health, ladies!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

There was a movie on Lifetime the other night called Girl, Positive. I thought it was a great movie about teens and AIDS..
I hope teens (any of us really) learn about misconceptions of the disease.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HIV_and_AIDS_misconceptions


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've had a test done once. But since then I've been with the same partner in a committed relationship. I do recommend people go if they switch partners a lot or just use the birth contro pilll!!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've had a test done once. But since then I've been with the same partner in a committed relationship. I do recommend people go if they switch partners a lot or just use the birth contro pilll!!_

 
Scary part is, a lot of women are getting infected from their partners because they think they are in a comitted relationship.  So they are only useing the pill for BC.  And getting infected from boyfriends/husbands that are cheating on them.

Kinda scary that you almost need to continue useing condoms / regular HIV testing even in comitted relationships to stay safe these days.


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, it depends on the relationship. I know some women do get infected that way from their partners, but your chances in a monogomous relationship are greatly reduced. I use condoms because I hate being on the Pill, but if I didn't have that problem I'd just use the Pill. It depends on how confident you are that your partner isn't cheating. I'm at about 99.99999% certain my bf isn't.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well, it depends on the relationship. I know some women do get infected that way from their partners, but your chances in a monogomous relationship are greatly reduced. I use condoms because I hate being on the Pill, but if I didn't have that problem I'd just use the Pill. It depends on how confident you are that your partner isn't cheating. I'm at about 99.99999% certain my bf isn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's just sad you have to worry about it at all.

They do Ryans Roses on KIIS.FM, and every week you hear about another marriage of X years and thy have 2-3 kids, and he's cheating.  

Why is fidelity so hard for some people... =\


----------



## Tash (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It's just sad you have to worry about it at all.

They do Ryans Roses on KIIS.FM, and every week you hear about another marriage of X years and thy have 2-3 kids, and he's cheating.  

Why is fidelity so hard for some people... =\_

 
Because times have changed unfortunately.  With both people working and the cost of living skyrocketing, it seems as though married couples see less and less of each other.  It's not an excuse, but that could definitely lead to it.  And also a change of morals and ethics could play into it.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Because times have changed unfortunately.  With both people working and the cost of living skyrocketing, it seems as though married couples see less and less of each other.  It's not an excuse, but that could definitely lead to it.  And also a change of morals and ethics could play into it._

 
I always woder with these things though, if it's really happening more, or if people are just open to talking about it more now.

Kinda like my Great Aunt Pauline, and she divorced her husband back in like the 60's, and it was a HUGE deal.  Because people simply didn't get divorced back then, it was just socially taboo.  Even though he was abusive, and basically raped her whenever he wanted, since you couldn't rape your wife back then.  So I'm sure things like cheating, mistresses, etc, were still going on, it was just not socially acceptable to make a big deal about it.

Not to mention the advent of Birth Control and condoms has made it possible for women to be more casual about sex in general (which doesn't have to do with morals or ethics imho).  So it might be easier for a man, to find a sexual partner now, compared to years b4 the pill, socially acceptable abortion, plan B, etc.  Or might make a man more willing to cheat, because the risk of a pregnancy is not as high.  Sadly I think pregnancy is still the main conscern people have when engageing in casual sex, and STD's come second to that, or none at all.


----------



## Tash (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I always woder with these things though, if it's really happening more, or if people are just open to talking about it more now.

Kinda like my Great Aunt Pauline, and she divorced her husband back in like the 60's, and it was a HUGE deal.  Because people simply didn't get divorced back then, it was just socially taboo.  Even though he was abusive, and basically raped her whenever he wanted, since you couldn't rape your wife back then.  So I'm sure things like cheating, mistresses, etc, were still going on, it was just not socially acceptable to make a big deal about it.

Not to mention the advent of Birth Control and condoms has made it possible for women to be more casual about sex in general (which doesn't have to do with morals or ethics imho).  So it might be easier for a man, to find a sexual partner now, compared to years b4 the pill, socially acceptable abortion, plan B, etc.  Or might make a man more willing to cheat, because the risk of a pregnancy is not as high.  Sadly I think pregnancy is still the main conscern people have when engageing in casual sex, and STD's come second to that, or none at all._

 
People have and always will have the opinion "It'll never happen to me" in relation to STDs.  Hell, in relation to A LOT of things.  Unfortunately, it's normally those people that learn the lessons the hard way.

And yeah, sex has become much more of a casual thing than it used to be, which I believe is wrong, but that's a whole nother debate topic


----------

